# Holy Slingshot Batman!



## BC-Slinger (Jan 6, 2013)

Made this after watching the newest Dark Knight movie. More for looks then anything but it still functions well. Didn't have an ebony stain at the time so it's Robin red instead


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Wowwww!!!! What an outlandish design 

Cheers ...Q


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Wacky! Thanks for posting it!


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Very cool BC!


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

Far out, man!


----------



## Claudio (Nov 7, 2012)

I like different...cool!


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

That's wild, will it come back if you toss it?

I would love to see that shoot.

LGD


----------



## rapidray (Dec 15, 2012)

As a big Batman fan...I like it a lot! Nice!


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Batman Lives. -- Tex

http://slingshotforum.com/gallery/image/1098-30-batman/


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

holy over done ss batman just kidding thats nice


----------



## rapidray (Dec 15, 2012)

Tex-Shooter said:


> Batman Lives. -- Tex
> 
> http://slingshotforum.com/gallery/image/1098-30-batman/


I like the batman heads on top...but that bat on the bottom sure looks like one of the major labels for I think a rum maker. think 151 proof rum.  I like it...when was that made by the way? Thanks.


----------



## Scrambler84 (Dec 8, 2011)

Great Design That Rocks !! Cannot wait to see it Banded up ..


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

I don't know! I had one person say that it is still being made in Mexico, but my contact down there says that he has never seen one. -- Tex


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

rapidray said:


> Tex-Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > Batman Lives. -- Tex
> ...


Bacardi?


----------



## rapidray (Dec 15, 2012)

Yes Bacardi thanks


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Great imagination! A Batmanesque Rufusesque crimefighter would surely wield that!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

SMASH!!! POW!!!!!!! BANG!!!!!!!!


----------



## Allen Welsh (Nov 13, 2012)

The Batapult! Well smart it is too 

Cheers

AL


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Oh No, Batman drinks! -- Tex


----------



## f00by (May 18, 2010)

That is ACE! As I would say in my school years. Brilliant design . I love it!


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche (Oct 23, 2011)

Yow. The Dark Knight Poaches.


----------



## rem50 (Jan 5, 2012)

Thought of doing that too but couldn't get it even drawn on paper. You did great!


----------

